

Facebook isn’t a social network - bootload
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/15/facebook-isnt-a-social-network-and-dont-try-to-make-new-friends-there/

======
iamdave
Let me start off with this: That is pretty sad and pathetic that people become
obsessive over virtual cards to the point of effectively scamming their
'friends'. But who remembers the days of Poke'mon cards? It's almost no
different.

Now, that said, let me say this:

This type of article is exactly why I'm beginning to loathe Michael Arrington.
I honestly hope there is a part of him that's laughing at this article,
because saying "Facebook Isn't a Social Network" based on what happens with
one Application is nothing short of completely and unforgivably stupid, and is
about as bad (if not worse) as the argument involving Video Games and violence
in American culture.

